# mehrere Ebenen kopieren !?



## zirag (18. März 2004)

Hi Leut , hab auch mal wieder ne Frage ( bestimmt ne dumme ) , aber naja , nun zur Frage : 

Ich habe einen Style Button gemacht , der aus mehreren Ebenen , mit verschiedenen Ebenenstilen besteht , nun muss ich alle Ebenen gleichzeitig kopieren , ohne Ebenenstile zu verlieren . Wie kann ich alle Ebenen gleichzeitig kopieren ohne sie auf eine Ebene zu reduzieren , weil ich den Text ändern muss ?


Danke schon mal für die Hilfe


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Hercules (18. März 2004)

Du haust alle Ebenen in einen Satz rein und duplizierst den Satz.


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (23. März 2004)

*old school*

Und bei älteren P'Shop-Versionen (mag ja sein, dass der ein- oder andere nicht gleicht jedes Update erwirbt) funktioniert das auch - mit verknüpften Ebenen.

In der Ebenen-Palette, neben den Augen-Symbolen zum Ein- und Ausblenden der Ebenen, gibt's noch ein Feld zum An- und Abklicken eines Kettensymbols. Dieses Dingelchen verknüpft die Ebenen.

Praktisch zum Bleistift, dass verknüfte Ebenen alle gleichzeitig verschoben werden könne auf der Arbeitsfläche, also alles stets zusammenpasst.

Und mit dem Verschieben-Werkzeug lässt sich alles per Drag-and-Drop in die auf die Arbeitsfläche einer anderen, geöffneten Bilddatei zerren. Dieses Verfahren geht übrigens viel schneller als der Weg über die Zwischenablage (Strg-C, Strg-V)


----------



## fraenyi (25. März 2004)

Hoi!

Ich hoffe ich wiederhole da nichts...  

Markiere den gewünschten Bereich und drücke Ctrl + Shift +C so gehts auch (es werden dann aber alle Ebenen in der markieren Fläche kopiert.


----------

